# Lesertest - Bigfoot Killer 2100 - Gaming NIC



## Benfireman (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Hallo liebe Leser des PCGH-Forum, ich möchte mich zuerst bei der PCGH-Crew bedanken, 
einer der auserwählten Lesertester für das oben genannte Produkt zu sein.*
* Die folgenden Bilder und Texte geben euch hoffentlich einen vernünftigen 
Eindruck über die Fähigkeiten dieser speziellen Netzwerkkarte.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Einleitung:*

Die Bigfoot Killer 2100 ist einen Gigabit Netzwerkkarte die von Grundauf für Onlinegames konzipiert und entwickelt wurde. Bigfoot Networks versuchte sich bereits mit 3 Vorgängern in diesem Marktsegment und brachte nun mit der Killer 2100 eine überarbeitete, intelligentere Version auf den Markt.

Doch ist sie nur ein Poser, oder ein neues, wahres Glanzlicht am Gaminghimmel?​
 
*Spezifikation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bigfoot Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte besitzt einen eigenen Prozessor (*NPU**), sowie einen eigenen Arbeitsspeicher. Diese Kombination soll die eigene Spielemaschine von allen wichtigen Berechnungen befreien und somit eine höhere Performance herausholen. Der Windows Network Stack Bypass ist hier das Kernstück. Er erlaubt alle Netzwerk-Transferinformationen an Windows vorbei zu leiten, um somit die maximalen *FPS*** zu steigern und den Ping zu minimieren. Eine Bandbreitenkontrolle für erkannte Anwendungen, eine Sprachchatoptimierung, sowie mehrere Überwachungsmöglichkeiten runden das Gesamtbild ab.​ 
Original Hersteller Informationen

**NPU* = Network Processing Unit (Recheneinheit der Netzwerkarte)
***FPS* = Frames per Second (Bilder pro Sekunde)

*Lieferumfang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussen Hui, innen Pfui .....
besser kann man den Inhalt des Bigfoot Killer 2100 Kartons nicht beschreiben. Die Aufmachung kommt Zockerlike daher und versprüht den G_aming Charme_ ohne Umwege. Düstere _Killer Optik_ umrahmt von Informationen zu Technik des Gerätes sowie anheizende Bilder und Texte eines Profigamers. Doch wird die Verpackung geöffnet ist die Freude nur von kurzer dauer. Ein schmales Handbuch, eine CD, die heiß ersehnte Netzwerkkarte und und und und..... nichts weiter ? Für eine so aufgemotze Verpackung und den Hinweisen auf DIE Ultimative Netzwerkkarte ist der Lieferumfang ziemlich dürftig. Keine Goodies, keine Aufkleber, nichts weiter. Hier hätte man doch mehr erwartet!​ 

*Testumgebung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Installation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einlegen der Installations-CD wird im Windows Explorer die _Bigfoot Networks_ CD angezeigt. Im Unterordner _applications_ stehen eine Version des Adobe Reader in der US Variante, sowie zwei Setup Dateien für 32bit und 64bit Betriebsysteme zur Verfügung. Die Installation selbst geht spielend mit Klicks auf _weiter -> weiter ->.... _von der Hand. Abschließend aktualisiert dieser Vorgang die Firmware der Karte.​*Software Überblick*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Installation wird man gebeten, die Internetbandbreite automatisch mit dem Network Manager ermitteln zu lassen. Leider ist dieser Test immer wieder fehlgeschlagen. Eine direkte Breitbandverbindung über das DSL-Modem wurde ebenfalls getestet, um sicherzugehen, dass der Router nichts blockiert. Doch keiner der Lösungsansätze brachte einen Erfolg. ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Bandbreitenermittlung fehlschlug, habe ich mich direkt mit dem Menüpunkt _Netzwerk_ befasst und alle wichtigen Einstellungen vorgenommen. Ein Schmankerl sind die *TCP**-Einstellungen.
Mit der TCP *ACK***-Frequenz lässt sich festlegen, wie schnell mit einem ACK auf eingehende TCP-Pakete geantwortet wird. Dies kann bei MMO´s die mit TCP arbeiten, wie z.B. World of Warcraft, sehr nützlich sein.
Durch eine Verringerung der TCP ACK-Frequenz wird schneller auf ein eingehendes Paket geantwortet und somit der Ping gesenkt. Es entstehen einfach weniger Informatioen die für den Datenaustausch gesendet werden müssen. Unter den anderen Menüpunkten befinden sich die verschiedenen Monitore, mit denen z.B der aktuelle Ping, die CPU, sowie die NPU-Auslastung verfolgt werden kann. Besonders erwähnenswert ist der Punkt _Anwendungen_. Hier werden die erkannten Anwendungen aufgelistet, sowie deren aktueller Up -und Downloadwert angezeigt. Interessant ist die Möglichkeit, jeder Anwendung eine Limitierung der Bandbreitennutzung zu vergeben, um weiterhin in einem Onlinegame lagfrei spielen zu können.
Eine reine Priorisierung des Downloadmanagers auf eine niedrige Stufe schafft hier keine Abhilfe. 
Die Up- und Downloadspitzen jagen den Pingin Onlinegames deutlich in die Höhe.
​ **TCP* = Transmission Control Protocol (Dient zum Datenaustausch
mit anderen Computern)
***ACK* = Acknowledgement (Signal das den Erhalt eines Datenpaketes bestätigt)
*Spiele - Benchmarks*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Battlefield Bad Company 2 kann die Karte nur im Bezug auf den Ping einen Vorteil zeigen. Eine Steigerung der FPS ist hier nur minimal zu erkennen und nicht wirklich als Leistungsschub anzusehen. Allein die Minimierung und die Stabilisierung des Pings kann man hier als Vorteil sehen. Und sollte vielen Spielern schon genügen. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei Counterstrike Source kann die Karte nur minimal überzeugen. Die Senkung des Pings, sowie der Anstieg der avgFPS zeigen, dass die Bigfoot Killer 2100 etwas bewirken kann, ist jedoch hier kein Wundermittel. Ich habe mit Absicht keine Standardmap gewählt, da auf den Custommaps sehr oft starke FPS Einbrüche zu erkennen sind. Bereits nach 3 Maps war jedoch ersichtlich, das die Karte nur eine minimale Verbesserung ist. Jedoch kann ich mit freude sagen, das die Bigfoot Killer 2100 auf den Maps einen stabilen Ping garantiert. Die Priorisierung der Anwendung verhindert, das Messenger, oder Browseraktualisierungen durch kurze, kleine Abfragen den Ping zum schwanken bringen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst bei World of Warcraft kann die Karte einen spürbar positiven Effekt vorzeigen. Durch die Anpassung der TCP ACK-Frequenz wurde, wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben, die Geschwindigkeit angepasst, mit der ein ACK den Erhalt eines TCP Paketes bestätigt. Diese Veränderung führt in World of Warcraft zu einem Anstieg der avgFPS, sowie einer drastischen Senkung des Pings. Die Messung erfolgte wie im Diagramm zu erkennen, während eines Fluges von Dalaran zum K3. Jedoch wurden auch Tests während eines Eiskronenzitadelle 25er Raids durchgeführt. Während des Raids müssen sehr viele Informationen empfangen und gesendet werden. Auch hierbei verhalf die Killer 2100 zu stabilen FPS und einem Ping unter 75ms.
Vielen Dank auch an meine Gilde Zero Tolerance, die es mir ermöglichte meine Tests während eines Raids durchzuführen. Weiterhin ist auch anzugeben, das alle Tests zur abendlichen Zeit auf dem europäischen Server Blackhand durchgeführt wurden, der zu einem der größten und meist besuchten Server gehört. 
*Spiele - Voicechat*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Angaben von Bigfoot Networks hat die Killer 2100 eine Optimierung für Voicechat-Programme. Leider ist bei DSL 1000 und Teamspeak 3 keine Optimierung festzustellen. Egal welche Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden (Prioritäten ändern, Upload und Download Limitieren, ....) nichts hat geholfen Teamspeak 3 nutzbar zu machen, während Onlineshooter wie Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Counterstrike gespielt wurden. Zwei, drei kleine Worte reichen aus den Ping in Counterstrike auf über 500ms zu bringen. Ebenso bei Battlefield Bad Company 2. Einzig World of Warcraft blieb hier recht undbeeindruckt und blieb bei einem Maximalping von durchschnittlich 90ms. Skype war hier als Teamchat besser geeignet. Die Limitierung der Upload Bandbreite ermöglichte es, Counterstrike Source mit einem spielbaren Ping von durchschnittlich 75ms zu meistern. ​ 
*Netzwerk - Benchmark*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCP und UDP Transfertest von der Bigfoot Killer 2100 zur Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Karte des Win2k3 Servers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCP und UDP Transfertest von der Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Karte des Win2k3 Servers zur Bigfoot Killer 2100.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCP und UDP Transfertest von der Atheros AR8121 Gigabit Ethernet Karte zur Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Karte des Win2k3 Servers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCP und UDP Transfertest von der Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Karte des Win2k3 Servers zur Atheros AR8121 Gigabit Ethernet Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie durch die Diagramme zu erkennen ist die Bigfoot Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte für den Transfer und Empfang von UDP Paketen optimiert, da die meisten Online Games dieses Protokoll verwenden. Der Versand der Testdaten zum Testserver und auch der Empfang heben sich beim UDP Protokoll deutlich von den onboard Netzwerkkarten ab.
Ebenso sieht es für die onboard Netzwerkkarten bei den TCP Paketen aus.​ ​ 

*Fazit*

Die Bigfoot Killer 2100 ist eine Karte die durchaus Ihre Reize hat und geizt auch nicht damit. Aber die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für die man Sie laut den Herstellerangaben hält, ist sie meiner Meinung nach nicht. Funktionen wie die Bandbreitenlimitierung, sowie die Priorisierung der Anwendungen sind für jeden eine große Hilfe. Die 400 MHz NPU und der DDR2 RAM sind bei einem High End System eher nebensächlich. Einen aktuellen Dual Core bzw. Quad Core Prozessor entlastet die Karte gerade mal mit 5% - 10% und fällt somit nicht groß ins Gewicht. Für Vielspieler mit dem nötigen Kleingeld und Heißhunger auf maximale Performance ist diese Karte genau das richtige. 
Für geplagte DSL 1000 Spieler, bietet die Bigfoot Killer 2100 nur minimale Vorteile, die jedoch bei richtiger Handhabung einen kleinen Lichtblick am Horizont ermöglichen. Es muss immer bedacht werden, das eine Netzwerkkarte aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten machen kann. Aktuelle Spiele oder Voicechats benötigen eine gewisse Grundleistung. Wird diese Leistung bereits durch eine Anwendung voll ausgeschöpft kann auch eine Highend Gaming Netzwerkkarte nichts bewirken. 

Mein Review möchte ich mit folgender Frage abschließen:

_Warum kaufen sich Menschen Autos mit hunderten von PS, zu astronomischen Preisen, wenn man doch nur 100 Km/h fahren darf?

.....weil Sie es wollen und können!_​


----------



## Benfireman (2. September 2010)

Es hat etwas gedauert, aber nun habe auch ich meinen Lesertest veröffentlicht. Ich hoffe es sind für euch interessante Informationen zu entnhemen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2010)

Interessant. Ist also an sich nicht wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man nicht grad irgendwas besonderes manuell fürs Netztwerk einstellen will. Dass der Ping bei WoW besser ist, könnte sogar Zufall sein. 

Schöner Test


----------



## sensitron (2. September 2010)

Scheint ja schon was zu bringen die Karte, allerdings nicht viel und dafür zu teuer :/


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

Schönes Review und gute Formulierung! 

Mal sehen was die nächsten Karten so draufhaben werden.


----------



## Aspire (3. September 2010)

die karte ist zwar teuer aber lohnen würde sie sich für mich auf jedenfall


----------



## tolga9009 (3. September 2010)

Sehr gutes Review, lässt sich perfekt lesen ! Was ich sehr interessant finde ist, dass du die Abdeckung der Killer abgenommen hast. Man sieht hier deutlich, dass der USB-Port einfach nur nicht angelötet wurde. Ob man hier vielleicht nachrüsten kann?


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. September 2010)

Schöner Test!


----------

